# How Many Active Story Hours is Too Many?



## the Jester (Aug 11, 2006)

Okay, so I've been playing in this game lately and been considering writing it up as a story hour... BUT!

I currently have three very active story hour threads (Great Conflicts, Of Sound Mind the Halfling Way and Three Kingdoms and Empire), plus one infrequently-updated one (Cydra: the Early Years) and another that will get some more time once we play the second 'arc' of the campaign (The Year 271 Campaign).  

Is _five story hour threads_ too many for one writer???

Opinions?


----------



## Sandain (Aug 11, 2006)

Five may be a bit much, I propose you concentrate on Great Conflicts, the Early Years, and your new one.  TPK the Hobbits and the no magic group.

On a serious note, I think its better to have a few you can update regularly, that 5 you update seldomly.


----------



## Lazybones (Aug 11, 2006)

I would think that the only concern would be that if all 5 were on the first page at once, they might push a lot of other worthy threads off to p.2 and beyond. After all, only 40 threads are listed at a time on the first page. 

On the other hand, it might prompt folks to be more active in bumping their favorite threads.


----------



## hbarsquared (Aug 11, 2006)

I would say that as long as you have readers, and as long as you can keep up the pace, write and post as many as you can handle!

Whether it is too much or not depends entirely on your lifestyle and schedule.  If you have enough time, and more importantly, _that *you* enjoy writing that many story hours at once_, go right on ahead.  The only thing to be leery of would be if your foreseeable future would allow you that luxury, as well.


----------



## Joshua Randall (Aug 11, 2006)

Write for yourself. If you want to write five stories, do so. If you don't, don't.


----------



## Silver Moon (Aug 11, 2006)

My ceiling is three.   I'm currently posting our current Western module, our 2nd module from last year (which ran long) and just wrapped up one from my D&D weekly campaign.    I'll probably get back to doing my travelling convention Sidewinder Recoiled campaign, as I'm two games behind on that one.


----------



## el-remmen (Aug 11, 2006)

Joshua Randall said:
			
		

> Write for yourself. If you want to write five stories, do so. If you don't, don't.





Why say again what J.R. already said?


----------



## megamania (Aug 12, 2006)

Write what and how much you are comfortable with.  I have too many but not because of care or ideas but time to them and do them right.  So concentrate on one (Creation Schema) and always think about the others with intentions to update (Khyber Crawler, Siberys Seven, Strikeforce:Morituri, Under a Darksun and Agent Blue).


----------

